# Welches Linux für Gameserver



## generador (12. November 2004)

Hi

Ich möchte einen Gameserver (Half-Life) auf Linux aufsetzen und wollte mal wissen welches linux dafür am besten geeignet sein könnte.

hatte bisher immer suse aber da sind die pings ab 10 Spielern miserabel

THX 4 Help


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. November 2004)

Wenn ich jetzt ganz fies wäre, würde ich dir einfach zu dem *einzigen* verfügbaren Linux, nämlich dem von http://www.kernel.org , raten. Da dies aber nicht der Fall ist rate ich dir zu der *Distribution* Debian.

Debian erfordert allerdings für die Installation sowie Konfiguration und Administration viel mehr Wissen als SuSE (welches dir deinem Beitrag nach noch fehlt). Es kommt außerdem in der Basisinstallation nicht mit einer grafischen Oberfläche daher.

Dass dein HL-Server ab 10 Spielern in die Knie geht muss nicht unbedingt an SuSE liegen, es kann möglicherweise auch an der Hardware deines Rechners liegen.


----------



## imweasel (13. November 2004)

Hi,

also eigentlich kann man jede Distribution nutzen um darauf einen Gameserver zu betreiben. Aber ich würde mich an deiner Stelle für eine der großen drei (RedHat/Fedora, Debian oder SuSE) entscheiden.

Das die Pings unter SuSE ab zehn Spieler in die Knie geht, würde ich nicht auf die Distribution schieben, sondern auf die Performance deines Rechners, u.U. hast du auch _unnötige_ Pakete installiert die Ressourcen verschwenden.


----------



## Skinner (13. November 2004)

Das mit Ping kann auch daran leigen das du zu wenige Up/Download hast. Man musst für jeden Spieler mit ca. 4,5k/s rechnen sonst geht der Ping extrem hoch.


----------



## generador (13. November 2004)

also es ist ein 900 Duron mit 512mb ram 
habe schon von anderen foren gelesen das es mit am kernel hängen könnte


----------



## imweasel (13. November 2004)

Hi,

du hast bis jetzt nicht erwähnt ob du den Gameserver im LAN oder im Internet betreiben willst.

Also das es Probleme mit einem HLDS und dem Kernel geben soll ist mir neu (aber ich lerne immer gerne dazu!)... gib mal an welchen Kernel du hast.


----------



## generador (13. November 2004)

Lanserver 100 Mbit
und ich habe es mit suse 8.0 8.1 9.0 und 9.1 probiert
jeweils die kernel die im system dabei sind
weiss jetzt nicht genau welche versionen das waren

irgendwo habe ich gelesen das es im kernel ne netzwerkwasweissichwas geben soll welche probleme mit dem hlserver verursacht


----------



## imweasel (13. November 2004)

Hi,

also ich kann nicht sagen was da SuSE wieder in den Kernel gebaut hat, aber ich kann dir sagen das es unter Debian und RedHat bzw. Fedora keine Probleme gibt, wenn du einen LAN-Server für 20User laufen lässt (ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung!)

Aber wenn du unbedingt SuSE nutzen willst, dann schau dir mal folgenden Thread an. Da geht es um ein Tool namens *pingbooster* allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was das ist, oder was dieses Tool macht.

Eine andere alternative bestünde darin das du dir einen neuen Kernel selbst baust.


----------



## generador (13. November 2004)

pingbooster ist ein tool das irgendwie etwas ändert und somit zwar den ping runter aber die rechnenleistung nach oben treibt

werde mir mal debian laden und testen
aber macht ruhig weiter eure vorschläge
interresiert mich weiterhin was ihr denkt


----------



## imweasel (14. November 2004)

Hi,

also die Informationen um bzw. zu*pingboost* sind wirklich spärlich.
Folgendes habe ich gefunden:


> Dieser Parameter steuert auf Linux-Servern wie mit der in HL integrierten "idle"-Zeit der CPU umgegangen werden soll. Diese "idle"-Zeit ist dafür gedacht, dass, wenn mehrere Prozesse gleichzeitig laufen, die Systemintegrität nicht gefährdet ist.
> 
> * 0 - standard
> * 1 - andere "idle"-Zeit Gewinnung über select()
> ...


----------



## generador (14. November 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe
ich probier mal mit nen neuen kernel


----------

